# The hindenburg



## Ken N Tx (Jan 7, 2015)

*Unseen photos. Remarkable *
*
THESE ARE ORIGINAL PHOTOS FROM ONE OF THE ORIGINAL PASSENGERS WHO STILL HAS THE **CLOTHES HE WORE THAT FATEFUL    DAY IN 1937. *


*Over the years people have seen parts of the Hindenburg but nothing like this one. *

http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2012/05/75-years-since-the-hindenburg-disaster/100292


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Blimps are making a comeback!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for posting this, Ken


----------



## oldman (Jan 7, 2015)

My Mom said she witnessed the aftermath of the Shenandoah in Ohio when she was a little girl.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 7, 2015)

Amazing pictures, Ken. Happened the year I was born.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 20, 2019)

Why flying on the Hindenburg was so expensive...a few more photos in this article here.  



> In the beginning of the 20th century, if you wanted to cross the  Atlantic, you bought a trip on a ship. But after British aviators John  Alcock and Arthur Brown made the first non-stop transatlantic flight in  June 1919, that began to change. And finally, on the 11th of October  1928, Hugo Eckener, commanding the Graf Zeppelin airship as part of  DELAG’s operations, began the first non-stop transatlantic passenger  flights.





> The Smoking Room
> 
> One of the most surprising areas aboard a hydrogen airship was the  smoking room. However, it was kept at higher than ambient pressure, so  in case of a leak, the hydrogen couldn’t enter the room.  Furthermore, its associated bar was separated from the rest of the ship  by a double-door airlock. There was one electric lighter, since no open  flames were allowed aboard the ship.


----------

